# Help / Desert Cravings



## Dynghetti (Feb 26, 2007)

i cant resis eating apple jacks within 15-30 minutes after i eat dinner i dont know what to do wit myself i gotta have apple jacks!! someone help


----------



## Spud (Feb 26, 2007)

Just dont have them around. I've cut out snacks from my diet and the simplest way to avoid them is to just not buy them.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Feb 26, 2007)

You're kidding right?  LOL ... okay go to the pantry, the cupboards, and everywhere else you keep the food.  Any and ALL food not on your diet goes in a box.  Tomorrow that box goes to the food pantry near you.  On the way home stop off and buy more healthy food like carrots and such.  IF you MUST snack ... eat the carrots until you develop some better self control.


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Mar 1, 2007)

or instead of grabbing one,grab a few frozen strawberries and munch on those,taste likes candy and after 10 minutes your craving should of passed,after time you will get used to it


----------



## katt (Mar 1, 2007)

Yeah or frozen grapes.. 

Or sugar free pudding ....


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 1, 2007)

Have you looked at your diet from the other day?  That is your biggest problem

I told you, you were eating garbage.  The food choices you make are going to cause these cravings you are having.

How much water you drinking?


----------



## Dynghetti (Mar 1, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Have you looked at your diet from the other day?  That is your biggest problem
> 
> I told you, you were eating garbage.  The food choices you make are going to cause these cravings you are having.
> 
> How much water you drinking?



i drink about 3-4 bottles of water a day but sometimes i get nausea from just having spit/water taste in my mouth it makes me sick. :/ but doesnt frozen grapes/strawberrys have alot of sugar in them?


----------



## ABCs (Mar 1, 2007)

Dynghetti said:


> i drink about 3-4 bottles of water a day but sometimes i get nausea from just having spit/water taste in my mouth it makes me sick. :/ but doesnt frozen grapes/strawberrys have alot of sugar in them?



Good healthy, natural sugars. Not that synthesized crap in junk food.


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Mar 1, 2007)

Dynghetti said:


> i cant resis eating apple jacks within 15-30 minutes after i eat dinner i dont know what to do wit myself i gotta have apple jacks!! someone help



remove the 'jacks' from the apple.


----------



## sara (Mar 1, 2007)

is it sugar craving? try SF/FF pudding or SF jello


----------



## Dynghetti (Mar 1, 2007)

sara said:


> is it sugar craving? try SF/FF pudding or SF jello



sugar free jello taste like sweet puke lol.. and whats the difference between processed sugar and natural sugar?

i also chew sugar free bubble gum


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 1, 2007)

The answer is your diet is crap.

Blood Glucose all over the map with shitty carbs, causing cravings.

Fix your diet and drink your water.  Problem solved.


----------



## Phred (Mar 1, 2007)

Dynghetti said:


> sugar free jello taste like sweet puke lol.. and whats the difference between processed sugar and natural sugar?
> 
> i also chew sugar free bubble gum


Generally speaking processed sugar (and most processed food for that matter) have a lot of the nutrients removed as part of the processing.  So you get what many folks call "empty calories".  If it is not processed, then you are getting other nutrients with the calories (vitamins, minerals, protrein, fat, fiber, etc).  It is in a more natural state.  So while a grape has sugar it also has nutrients.

On a side note, dieting is not easy.  Nothing in life worth having is easy.  Make up your mind what you want (your goals), develop a plan to achieve those goals, implement the plan, evaluate the results and adjust the plan based on the evaluation - then repeat the process.


----------



## Dynghetti (Mar 1, 2007)

Phred said:


> Generally speaking processed sugar (and most processed food for that matter) have a lot of the nutrients removed as part of the processing.  So you get what many folks call "empty calories".  If it is not processed, then you are getting other nutrients with the calories (vitamins, minerals, protrein, fat, fiber, etc).  It is in a more natural state.  So while a grape has sugar it also has nutrients.
> 
> On a side note, dieting is not easy.  Nothing in life worth having is easy.  Make up your mind what you want (your goals), develop a plan to achieve those goals, implement the plan, evaluate the results and adjust the plan based on the evaluation - then repeat the process.



its hard for me.. sometimes i just dont have the money for the right foods... most of the time work/school collides wit the time schedule of my diet and its hard to fit in cardio.. i dont mean to complain and shit but im just tellin it how it is for me and most folks but thanks for yall trying to help


----------



## Jodi (Mar 1, 2007)

What you are saying doesn't make sense.  Hmmm....a box of Apple Jacks $4.00.  Well for $4.00 I could buy 2 pounds of oats, and 1.5 of apples.............see the difference?

Excuses are a precursor to failure.


----------



## Phred (Mar 1, 2007)

Dynghetti said:


> its hard for me.. sometimes i just dont have the money for the right foods... most of the time work/school collides wit the time schedule of my diet and its hard to fit in cardio.. i dont mean to complain and shit but im just tellin it how it is for me and most folks but thanks for yall trying to help


Look for OFIs (opportunities for improvement).  Maybe funding is an issue, so look for what you can do, not what you cannot do.  We have all been there in one way or another.  

Whey powder is fairly cheap per serving, as are most dairy products.  And a 2 pound bag of apples or some other fruit is not to much money.  Just start eating more healthy where you can and when you can and you will be headed in the right direction.  Try and focus on your progress; keep a journal of what you eat and at the end of each day look for meals or portions of a meal that you will do better with tomorrow.  

Hang in there and you will succeed.


----------



## Dynghetti (Mar 1, 2007)

Phred said:


> Look for OFIs (opportunities for improvement).  Maybe funding is an issue, so look for what you can do, not what you cannot do.  We have all been there in one way or another.
> 
> Whey powder is fairly cheap per serving, as are most dairy products.  And a 2 pound bag of apples or some other fruit is not to much money.  Just start eating more healthy where you can and when you can and you will be headed in the right direction.  Try and focus on your progress; keep a journal of what you eat and at the end of each day look for meals or portions of a meal that you will do better with tomorrow.
> 
> Hang in there and you will succeed.



ty for the advice again ill try and by the ( Jodi ) the apple jacks i bought were like 2 dollars lol but ty anyway


----------



## Jodi (Mar 1, 2007)

You are just making excuses.  Ok big deal $2.00 and how many meals do you get out of it?  How many meals can you get out of a pound of oatmeal and a pound of apples for $2.00?  A lot more.....

If you want to sit here and make excuses than why ask for our help?


----------



## Yanick (Mar 1, 2007)

Like Jodi said, quit making excuses and gain some self control. Its not like we are all millionaires who sit around all day, cook, eat and train. I've been up since 5:30am to make breakfast, a meal for my break at school and a shake. I went to school from 8am-3pm with a 45min break for lunch, then i came home, took a 15min nap, got up cooked some more and ate again and went to work till midnight. I got 5 healthy/balanced meals in today, with only 1 of them as a shake, there is no reason why you can't. Its 1am and i'll be getting up at 6am so i can eat breakfast, shower, cook my meals for the day and work from 8am (construction) till 4:30 then get home, eat, cook and once again work from 6pm till midnight. Its all about priorities and sacrifices. I'm not as strict on my diet as i once was, but i still manage 4-6, balanced meals/day going to school for 23hours/week and working 35-45hours/week.

Get some self control, its only food, you won't die without apple jacks. In fact, you'll probably live longer/better.


----------



## Dynghetti (Mar 2, 2007)

Yanick said:


> Like Jodi said, quit making excuses and gain some self control. Its not like we are all millionaires who sit around all day, cook, eat and train. I've been up since 5:30am to make breakfast, a meal for my break at school and a shake. I went to school from 8am-3pm with a 45min break for lunch, then i came home, took a 15min nap, got up cooked some more and ate again and went to work till midnight. I got 5 healthy/balanced meals in today, with only 1 of them as a shake, there is no reason why you can't. Its 1am and i'll be getting up at 6am so i can eat breakfast, shower, cook my meals for the day and work from 8am (construction) till 4:30 then get home, eat, cook and once again work from 6pm till midnight. Its all about priorities and sacrifices. I'm not as strict on my diet as i once was, but i still manage 4-6, balanced meals/day going to school for 23hours/week and working 35-45hours/week.
> 
> Get some self control, its only food, you won't die without apple jacks. In fact, you'll probably live longer/better.



thx for that though very good example , is their a list on this site with all the cheapest healthiest foods?
u only get 5 hours of sleep?  
p.s. i threw away all my apple jacksssssssss


----------



## Phred (Mar 2, 2007)

Dynghetti said:


> ty for the advice again ill try and by the ( Jodi ) the apple jacks i bought were like 2 dollars lol but ty anyway


Here is an OFI for you.  Stop going to Subway 2-3 times a week and go the grocery store.  Pick up some healthier foods.


----------



## Witchblade (Mar 2, 2007)

If you want to get healthy, lean and buff, get dedicated.


----------

